# American Digger Show



## Brian M (Apr 11, 2012)

"Boom Baby"  Need to head over to my new "ARZ" .  This show is  a Joke.  So far it hasn't hurt the digging opportunities around here.  Most people that I know, never heard of the show.  So life is good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> "Boom Baby"  Need to head over to my new "ARZ" .  This show is  a Joke.  So far it hasn't hurt the digging opportunities around here.  Most people that I know, never heard of the show.  So life is good.


 
 Hahaha  last night I woke up around 1 am and turned the TV on and there he was "BOOM BABY!" it was a re run. "Megladon tooth"  wow that guy is really disgusting. 
   Brain did you see when he found that Kentucky long rifle barrel in about 10 seconds?? un real,what were they thinking when they put this show on?
   yeah I know, why am I watching it if he is so  disgusting?because I have to report on how BAD the show is for those of you who never watched it [8D] 

 Being on at 1am is a sign it will not last.It will be lumped in with those infomercials


----------



## Longhunter (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> Hahaha  last night I woke up around 1 am and turned the TV on and there he was "BOOM BABY!" it was a re run. "Megladon tooth"  wow *that guy is really disgusting.*
> ...


 
 On the show I saw, I noticed he got turned away *A LOT!!!!*

 (LOL)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Longhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah it wouldn't look REAL if he got a yes on the first knock  lol


----------



## Brian M (Apr 12, 2012)

I did some looking around on Google last week about this show.  There are a ton of people out there who don't like it, besides most folks on here.  American Digger Magazine dropped him as a writer.  I found one article that thinks the show is pre-staged.  Like the gun barrel find in ten seconds, or the show last night with the money found in a jar with the gun.  I seen two other articles from archeology associations that are against the show and want to see Spike TV take it off the air.  I am not sure how many "Artifact Recovery Companies" there are in this country, but his is the best, along with the best diggers in the world.  Who writes this garbage?

 All I know is nothing seems to have changed in my world so far.  I am staying under the radar and digging on private property.  The last two property owners that I talked to, never heard of the show.

 The next thing you will see is a show about, another interest of mine, scuba diving for artifacts.


----------



## cadburys (Apr 12, 2012)

I've not seen any of these shows... but I guess some people seem to think that digging privies is still good TV. I have just had a third production company in the last 4 months contact me wanting to do a show on digging. I'm kind of interested to see what their pitch is.. ha ha.

 Anyone else on here been contacted recently?


 Anthony


----------



## imukdiver (Apr 12, 2012)

The show is a total and complete fake. Its all setup. I just forced myself to give it one more try. After watching the alaska BS episode. I watched the Megalodon  episode. Wow, the barrel was planted obviously and the fossils they found weren't worth more than $500 . And thats with buying them on ebay right now !!! Cant wait for this show to get canned.


----------



## LC (Apr 12, 2012)

Its seems there must be a rave on this kind of programing at this time and place . I was watching TV the other evening and there is another coming out soon on what I believe was shopping bags or some silliness .

 I came by the diggers while scanning TV the other evening . They were in moon shine country . They dug an old rusted clutch and brake petal out of a dirt floor in a barn . The big fellows call out and says that there is worth a couple of hundred bucks . I bought and sold for years , and I would have given an arm and a leg for the buyers this guy has got . In my neck of the woods , a rusted clutch and brake pedal is worth nothing or next to it .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> I've not seen any of these shows... but I guess some people seem to think that digging privies is still good TV. I have just had a third production company in the last 4 months contact me wanting to do a show on digging. I'm kind of interested to see what their pitch is.. ha ha.
> 
> ...


 
 Do it man you might get famous [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> I did some looking around on Google last week about this show.  There are a ton of people out there who don't like it, besides most folks on here.  American Digger Magazine dropped him as a writer.  I found one article that thinks the show is pre-staged.  Like the gun barrel find in ten seconds, or the show last night with the money found in a jar with the gun.  I seen two other articles from archeology associations that are against the show and want to see Spike TV take it off the air.  I am not sure how many "Artifact Recovery Companies" there are in this country, but his is the best, along with the best diggers in the world.  Who writes this garbage?
> 
> ...


 

 maybe those bums will dig up a whole pirite ship next time.  

 BOOM BABY!!! what an asz  I hate this dudes personalty most of all. If he acted like a "normal" person.it might not be as bad.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

I think the people that run these  digging show are looking for diggers who are (only) into it for the money. 
   If you talk about history,the love of the hobby,the thrill of the dig,etc and do not mention $$$$$  through out the whole interview,then you are passed on. These shows are about everything I am against. 

 A few people have talked to me over the phone about these 
 "Wannabe digging shows" They asked me questions about my digging and I told them what I tell everyone,"I dig for the love of the hobby & history" not money. I never heard from them again. That's fine with me. I wouldn't lower my self to that trash. 
       I'll make my own damm show,anyone want to work with me?? [8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 12, 2012)

I was contacted by a few different producers trying to make a digging show and basically I was told in not so many words that they don't want to make a show about a group of guys that are educated and well spoken that search for artifacts because of their love of history and don't care about the money aspect of the hobby. People like that don't make for a show the general public can relate to. The general public can however relate to digging for treasure and that things buried in the ground can be worth money. Also a group of bumbling loud idiots make for good comic value. Level headed intelligent calm caring people would be very boring to film.

 Chris


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 12, 2012)

so true.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, this show was amusing at first, but someone needs to duct-tape that guy's mouth shut.  And the prices are ridiculous.  The producers obviously pay off the buyers.

 A good alternative is the show Trashopolis.  They actually had a portion in the New York episode where an actual archeologist showed some bottles that were found at the site.  I looked up the company's website and they had some very cool discoveries (such as digging an old ink factory and finding more than 100 pontiled umbrella inks).


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

> I was told in not so many words that they don't want to make a show about a group of guys that are educated and well spoken that search for artifacts because of their love of history and don't care about the money aspect of the hobby. People like that don't make for a show the general public can relate to. The general public can however relate to digging for treasure and that things buried in the ground can be worth money. Also a group of bumbling loud idiots make for good comic value. Level headed intelligent calm caring people would be very boring to film.
> 
> Chris


 
 So very well said, sir.

 I'm hoping that our good old "general public" has the good sense to reserve some Big Time Wrestling skepticism on the buffoonish antics of RicSavage, now that he's morphed into Big Fat Head Relic Recoverist.

 Hope also that the point is moot because of Mr. Savage's Distinct Dislikability Quotient that instantly put my finger on the clicker; soon surfing away. I can imagine the small but twisted Spike demographic clicking away quickly for lack of action. Rates about Zero on the babes & gore meter, as well as the buddy-buddy scale.

 I can't imagine him getting much of a Fan Club, especially in these parts. Hope my faith in the viewing public is not misplaced.







 Hey Taylor.

 Thanks for the tip on Trashoplis. Here's a London Preview, alas, I don't receive the Smithsonian Channel.





Promo by Joe.


----------



## carobran (Apr 13, 2012)

I watched that show again last night,The most laughable part was when they found the jar of money,Really??I saw the blob soda someone mentioned last night too,Can't wait to hear the price on it.And the Kentucky long barrel,As soon as the guy handed it to mister Big Head he automatically says"A Kentucky long rifle barrel!".Somebody hands you a rusted metal rod its gonna take you a minute to figure out what it is.And it was what,3 inches under the ground?Ever been metal detecting?Coins that have been buried for 20 years are deeper than that half the time!This show is so staged it aint even funny.I mean,every "discovered" shark tooth was in perfect shape,And how many of you are going to pick up a mud covered object and sat"Its a whale vertebrae!A grand in my hand!".And if he'd said one more BOOM BABY! I couldn't have held down my supper.If you look up "obnoxious" it should have his fat headed picture beside it(if it will fit on the page).And I'm no heavy machinery expert but it seems to me it would take longer than a few hours to dig,and fill in,a thirty foot hole.(That hole didn't even look thirty foot to me)


----------



## midwestdigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Those guys sure seem like complete morons.  The prices on everything are so unrealistic.  I'm gonna go dig in some 1950s dumps and see if I can sell some rusted cans for $100 a piece.  I keep watching the show hoping they will dig a privy.  The opening credits show a John Ryan Excelsior mineral water soda from savannah so hopefully we will soon see where they dug it.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm on the same page as you Rick, when do we start?


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I think the people that run these  digging show are looking for diggers who are (only) into it for the money.
> If you talk about history,the love of the hobby,the thrill of the dig,etc and do not mention $$$$$  through out the whole interview,then you are passed on. These shows are about everything I am against.
> ...


 Randy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  midwestdigger
> 
> Those guys sure seem like complete morons.  The prices on everything are so unrealistic.  I'm gonna go dig in some 1950s dumps and see if I can sell some rusted cans for $100 a piece.  I keep watching the show hoping they will dig a privy.  The opening credits show a John Ryan Excelsior mineral water soda from savannah so hopefully we will soon see where they dug it.


 

 I KNOW WHEN I SEE THAT I AM GOING LOOSE MY LUNCH OR WHAT EVER IS IN MY STOMACH


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't we already have a go around about this piece of crap, total BS, staged, vain fat basta*d show?  Everybody should email Spike TV about how this fat blow hard phony is doing them an injustice.  Might go well if there was a network to keep seriously mentally challenged folks who want to believe anything occupied.  That's it MCTV, forget MTV!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Thw 1917 Colt "double action" revolver is not a WW1 pistol, but a 1851 Colt percussion cap junker found in the barn on the moonshine show! He should have saved it for the Civil War portion, instead they found a old rusty CVA muzzleloader hawken barrel and called it a "Kentucky rifle"!


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 14, 2012)

Im not exactly sure about the "ARZ" Baby Boom keeps talking about, but I sure know an ARSE when I see one.

 On a side note, I just put the word out with all the local farmers that Im paying $100 for each old clutch pedal they bring me.  Let me know if anyone on here wants one.  AB discount price $250 each, five for $1000.  Get them before the local antique shop gives me $500 each!  I should have over a thousand of these by mid week as the farmers can't seem to bring them in fast enough.  Suckers!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

[][][][][][] Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  Obnoxious  Beast


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 14, 2012)

How about a dumpster diving show? DIVE BABY DIVE!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 14, 2012)

I am told there is a regional dumpster diving show! The comedy channel needs a spoof show about the big jughead called American Fibber!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2012)

WOW


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Rick - don't hold back.  

 Feel free to express your real opinions.

 It almost seems like you are jealous?  Just because *you* can't dig a Kentucky Long Rifle barrel within an hour of getting to the ARSE Zone.

 You mean *you* don't dig privies like my new buddy Baby Boom and I do?  We now dig, like 40 privies a day with this thing.  But that's after we bring in the drill rig to take a core sample.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah im jealous,i wish I had a fat head like that [8D]


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 15, 2012)

.


----------



## keithstanfield (Apr 21, 2012)

I wanna have a show like this,but theres criteria you have to meet
 1-you gotta bob your head like a chicken everytime you emphasize a word,you also gotta gesture wildy with your hands
 2-you gotta have a crew of 2-3 that look embarassed everytime you scream into the camera
 3-heart problems are a MUST
 4-gotta have a cool catchphrase-mines "F%^K YOU,VIEWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 5-YOU MUST ALWAYS ASK DEALERS FOR 4-7 GRAND for your scrap and junk
 6-have your show on spike-stupid viewers=ratings=cash
 7-you MUST be disavowed by the magazine you used to write for and the community you represent........

        i'm sure theres more but i cant think of it..........


----------



## keithstanfield (Apr 21, 2012)

"these bromo-seltzers and paines celery compounds are very rare and very desirable..........A GRAND IN MY HAND,BBBBAAAAABBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
 also-dont you hate how in the promos they slowly stare up into the camera?SO badass!!!!!and the explosion in the background during the credits-bwahaha!!!!!!DEFINITELY pandering to the absent minded spiketv demographic.i saw a commercial for next week where theyre digging privvies and they come across a box with "potentially 200 y/o artifacts"im definitely watching.abn needs a new section in the forums JUST for this show..............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2012)

When that privy show airs   I ask my wife to tie me to my chair before it starts because I might shoot the TV with my Mossberg pump.


----------



## Bottlehoe (Apr 21, 2012)

I have to admit when I saw the adevertisement for next weeks privy show I got a little sick to my stomach.  [:'(]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> When that privy show airs I ask my wife to tie me to my chair before it starts because I might shoot the TV with my Mossberg pump.


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]                [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Others, beside Rick, love him, too.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

1 hour to BOOM BABY fat heads privy dig .  get the shells ready[8|]


----------



## Brian M (Apr 25, 2012)

Boom Baby, 3 minutes to go, getting ready to lose my birthday dinner.  I got three phone calls today from people telling me about the show tonight.  Should be a good laugh.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 25, 2012)

"There can be anything inside a privy" Boom Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tftfan (Apr 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 25, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGH!

 That was excruciating. And as fake as ever. Has ANYONE ever found a completely unrusted box full of unrealistic treasures in it? Anybody ever find an ancient knife in perfect condition? Anybody sold a Lash's Bitters and an Orange Crush for $100? Didn't think so...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 25, 2012)

now that's how you dig a privy!  boom baby...P-R-O-F-I-T
 Watch and learn.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice buckets.......


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 25, 2012)

[:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]

 [][][][][][][][][]

 [>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:][>:]

 [][][][][][][][][]

 [][][][][][][][][]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 25, 2012)

I think that pit was dipped and restocked right before the show by Mr. I don't know what the hell I'm talking about.
 JUST SAYING!!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Aaarrrhhh! Now my wife thinks I'm holding out the big Cash profits from her! She saids "I know you find better relics than that guy, what gives?" I tell her I'm not an idiiotic cartoon, it's the X Files on LSD!![] Just what alternate reality is this American Con Man Digger!?


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 26, 2012)

I watched maybe the first 5 minutes of the first show,having dug and collected for 40 odd years,I consigned this show to the realm of unbelievable bull  f%348ing crap.Why do you forum members continue to torture yourselves? If you must watch reality shows,watch one that is at lest a little educational.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGH!
> 
> That was excruciating. And as fake as ever. Has ANYONE ever found a completely unrusted box full of unrealistic treasures in it? Anybody ever find an ancient knife in perfect condition? Anybody sold a Lash's Bitters and an Orange Crush for $100? Didn't think so...


 
 Don't know what a 'Lash's Bitters' is, but an 'Orange Crush' for $100.............yes.

 Here's some examples.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-July-20-1920-ORANGE-CRUSH-28FL-OZ-bottle-GREEN-Extremely-rare-/180812904360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1949f7a8


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Aug-22-1922-ORANGE-CRUSH-30oz-bottle-clear-pebble-Extremely-rare-/180812784227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a19482263


http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-1922-Clear-Orange-Crush-Soda-Pop-Bottle-30-oz-Canadian-Krinkly-OC-/280846771717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4163c5a605

 There is a few painted ones out there that will command such prices.

 You may be published, but you have much to learn.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [] An applied top crude red amber german blown Lashes bitters will bring more than $100.00 any day of the week!!  BUUUUUUUT this show still SUCKS


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2012)

Ya know what really SUCKS, I MISSED THE DANG SHOW! I FELL ASLEEP AND WORKE UP TO RE RUNS!!!   I AM SURE I WILL SEE IT VERY SOON. IM STILL PISED BUT I COULD IMAGINE HOW (REAL) THE DIG WAS.[8|]


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 26, 2012)

Good lawd.

 I think I just lost 50 IQ points after watching an episode of this garbage. []

 Found it streaming here:
 http://watchseries.eu/season-1/american_digger

 Watched the one about the Cherokee artifacts, and the idiot thinks that a metate is worth big money? Seriously?

 I've got a bucketful of criticisms, but you all are likely aware of the show's failings as well. WTF.

 What a pile of utter garbage. I hope they all go chug potassium cyanide and follow up with a dozen doses of strychnine.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 26, 2012)

If it sucks so bad.............why watch it at all?


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> If it sucks so bad.............why watch it at all?


 
 Couldn't know that it sucked so bad until subjecting oneself to an episode...

 Never again will I watch that garbage. I'll stick to Game of Thrones.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 26, 2012)

> If it sucks so bad.............why watch it at all?


 

  Its human nature to gaze at bizzare and tragic sights. Its why people slow down to stare at the fatal car wreck on the hiway or why P T Barnum's freak show was so successful.  The show is so hideous you cant turn away. You keep waiting for them to come out and declare it is just a comedy show.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 26, 2012)

I watched two full episodes on line. The guy is offensive and the opening credits are ridiculous something Dawg the Booty Hunter would come up with. The way the show is presented does a complete disservice to the hobby giving the impression regular bottle diggers are sneaking out of people's yards with hundreds if not thousands of dollars worth of artifacts -- without sharing the loot the way American Bigger does.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> I watched two full episodes on line. The guy is offensive and the opening credits are ridiculous something Dawg the Booty Hunter would come up with. The way the show is presented does a complete disservice to the hobby giving the impression regular bottle diggers are sneaking out of people's yards with hundreds if not thousands of dollars worth of artifacts -- without sharing the loot the way American Bigger does.


 I totally agree with you.These shows make people think that anything in their yards or on their property is worth thousands of dollars.It`s bad for the hobby...[:'(]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 26, 2012)

You mean to say the show's still going? Never seen it, never will. []


----------



## carobran (Apr 26, 2012)

That had to be the sorriest,most un-realistic episode yet.A .38 with the chamber still working?A box of valuables in the first 3 feet?....Give me a break.....When are they gonna do us all a favor and commit fatty to a mental institute and take this show off the air?


----------



## spider5689 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just saw this show for the first time last night.  I cannot believe how they always manage to find thousands of dollars worth of relics.  Is it really a reality show?  After watching a second episode, I cannot help but to think it is staged.  And at the end of every episode they state that they spent a few additional days digging and amassed a few thousands of dollars more.  Why not show it?  Maybe because it is just a tall tale and they are only showing the few things they find after days of digging.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 26, 2012)

People can watch shows about ghost hunting, alien pyrimid building, and deities performing great miracles without scepticism but they can't believe a couple buffoons can unearth a few trinkets? [] 
 Of course its real , its on TV.


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  spider5689
> 
> And at the end of every episode they state that they spent a few additional days digging and amassed a few thousands of dollars more.


 
 Yup.  Stated they dug privies four days there and came away with $18,000 of artifacts.

 Try to watch the Detriot one.  The last find is the best.  There was no way to stage that one (insert smiley face here)!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> You mean to say the show's still going? Never seen it, never will. []


 

 Oh come on Cal now that just plain stupid! watch the dam show and make fun of the fat hog head. na na na na  im not going to watch it !


----------



## Brian M (Apr 26, 2012)

I watch the show because it gives me something to laugh at and complain about.  Last night was the best show yet.  I don't understand how artifacts can come out of a pit so nice and clean.  Look at the soil that they were digging, it was all the same color.  No ash, no rust, no clay, no wood, no shoes, no other personal artifacts for a privy that big and 1890 to 1820 age?  Most pits in a big city like that would have been stone or bricked lined, that was just a square hole.  No wood walls left? Here in Michigan we dig wood liners from 4 feet to 14 feet or deeper.  Ninety percent of the time there are intact wood walls near the bottom or fully intact.  Like everyone else said, why were the artifacts so clean?  The bottles looked mint with no wear or staining.  

 I am picking on the show because I am against what these guys are doing and the total BS that they are showing the public about the digging and metal detecting hobby.  My friend contacted American Digger Magazine about the show and they told him to mind his own business.  It is all about money.  Spike TV bought 13 shows from fat head, can't wait to see what comes next.  Just my thoughts, thanks for reading.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> I watch the show because it gives me something to laugh at and complain about.  Last night was the best show yet.  I don't understand how artifacts can come out of a pit so nice and clean.  Look at the soil that they were digging, it was all the same color.  No ash, no rust, no clay, no wood, no shoes, no other personal artifacts for a privy that big and 1890 to 1820 age?  Most pits in a big city like that would have been stone or bricked lined, that was just a square hole.  No wood walls left? Here in Michigan we dig wood liners from 4 feet to 14 feet or deeper.  Ninety percent of the time there are intact wood walls near the bottom or fully intact.  Like everyone else said, why were the artifacts so clean?  The bottles looked mint with no wear or staining.
> 
> I am picking on the show because I am against what these guys are doing and the total BS that they are showing the public about the digging and metal detecting hobby.  My friend contacted American Digger Magazine about the show and they told him to mind his own business.  It is all about money.  Spike TV bought 13 shows from fat head, can't wait to see what comes next.  Just my thoughts, thanks for reading.


 
 What he said. 
 The ratings may go up a little but I bet it is from people who just want a laugh.
   Even the "non digging world" probably  knows its fake.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, I gave it a shot. They were in N.C. digging for points. Took em about five minutes to find three points in on hole, wtf?

 When the mountain lion showed up.............that done it.

 Then I figure out the guy is a former 'professional wrestler'.........well that pretty much says it all.

 Now to give the guy credit,I did a bio on him........he aint no dummy, and has a way to make money and have fun.

 Wrasslin, don't watch that either, along w/ those auction shows. I can say I have noticed a rise in the number of people I see at estate auctions. I guess they are related.


----------



## jpclute (Apr 27, 2012)

The American Digger show was indeed the best comedy/fiction show I have seen on TV in years. I guess I was not the only one to note that they were not evan in a privy, they just dug a random hole. Not to worry, can not see the show lasting more than one season, if that. If it does, than armageddon  can not be far behind.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 27, 2012)

Boom babay!  That stuff came out of the privy in nice shape and working....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

 BS


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 28, 2012)

This is more like it....

 There's the one episode when they are in NC at Ric Savage's Mom's house I'm guessing and the digging crew are laughing at his elementary school photo.  Wow what a dork he was/is!!!  Wish I could find that pic to meme.  So fresh and so not...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2012)

BOOM BABY!!!!  []


----------



## epackage (Apr 28, 2012)

Did they really patch a hole in asphalt with concrete?


----------



## PASodas (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jpclute
> 
> The American Digger show was indeed the best comedy/fiction show I have seen on TV in years. I guess I was not the only one to note that they were not evan in a privy, they just dug a random hole. Not to worry, can not see the show lasting more than one season, if that. If it does, than armageddon  can not be far behind.


 
 How can you say that, this guy is a former professional wrestler for cripes sake . . . It's gotta be real.[]  Gonna assemble me a crew of Recovery Specialists, a Tech Expert to run my Ground Penetrating Radar over my ARZ established from Satelite Images and make a few grand!  As the big guy says "privy digging is a crappy job" but the landowner called him "a gentleman and a scholar" once he got a handful of cash.[]

 It is on like Donkey Kong!  BOOM Baby!  []


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I finally watched the privy digging episode and having dug a few pits in Brooklyn, I can tell you that was no privy they were in they dug a random hole and put some stuff in it because they couldn't find a privy on the lot. and do you know why that is? Well Brooklyn had indoor plumbing by the 1870s and many parts of Brooklyn had plumbing by the early 1860s. They were digging in a area that wasn't developed until the 1880s-90s so no privies or cisterns on the lot....... And I like how they found 1910ish bottles above world war one stuff? Go figure on that one...... And to make it even better they didn't even find typical privy artifacts. Where were the piles of broken ceramics and glass? But they did find gold... I have dug somewhere close to 2000 privies and I have found two gold wedding bands one gold dollar and a pair of early gold eyeglass frames. 

 All I have to say about this show is that its was completely ridiculous...... 

 Chris


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 30, 2012)

so you liked it too?[]


----------



## epackage (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't be a hater Chris, some day you'll dig something worthwhile...[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

I just saw a commercial for the next thrilling episode. They're apparently going to Tombstone, Arizona.

 Some one named Rue, perhaps a viewer, falls down and "Is not moving...."

 What a cliffhanger. [8D] What'ya bet they dig up something Earpy?







ombstone was founded in 1877 by a prospector named Ed Schieffelin.   Ed was staying at what was then called Camp Huachuca (wa-chu-ka) as part of a scouting expedition against the Chiricahua (chir-i-cow-uh) Apaches.   During his time there he would venture out into the wilderness "looking for rocks", all the while ignoring the warnings he received from the soldiers at the camp.   They would tell him, "Ed, the only stone you will find out there will be your tombstone".   Well, Ed did find his stone.   And it was Silver.   So, remembering the words of warning from the soldiers, he named his first mine The Tombstone..."







From.


----------



## madman (Apr 30, 2012)

never seen this show but it sounds like a hoot! all staged??? that sucks, hey rick show em how its done!


----------



## madman (Apr 30, 2012)

some one needs to contact -pbs with a real diggin show!


----------



## kastoo (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a repeat.  I saw it already...weeks ago...more BS

 I'd like to have that GPR thing he uses though..probably $$$$$.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2012)

I heard they were going to dig up King tuts mother in law. She was buried with gold toe nails.


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Don't be a hater Chris, some day you'll dig something worthwhile...[8D]


 

 Yeah some day I will lol. But I was quite disappointed that they couldn't even dig a real privy. I expected planted finds and inflated values. But come on finding and digging a privy is not rocket science........

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I watched the replay of it, the whole while shaking my head and talking to myself...


----------



## epackage (Apr 30, 2012)

From the Huffington Post...

 Former professional wrestler Ric Savage has reinvented himself as a reality star over the past two weeks on Spike TV's "American Digger." On the show, Savage travels the country excavating, and eventually selling, artifacts from people's backyards. But he's dug himself quite a hole in the eyes of many in the digging hobbyist and academic communities. 

 Savage was recently ousted as a columnist at American Digger Magazine, a move the magazine's publisher Butch Holcombe announced on the online digging forum MyTreasureSpot.com.

 In a post titled, "Some changes at American Digger Magazine," Holcombe wrote:

 After much deliberation, we have decided to drop American Diggerâ€™ Magazineâ€™s association with Rick Savage, who until this month wrote our Savage Facts column. The parting was amicable, and we appreciate his work on his column and past promotions of the magazine . We wonâ€™t lie, our dropping his association was in great part because of the controversy his TV show has created, and the confusion that American Digger Magazine had anything more than a passing association with the Spike TV series which shares our name. Please, if you enjoy or have enjoyed American Digger Magazine in the past, continue to do so, because we will not change our format: A good digging magazine for those more concerned with historical values than market values. We wish those connected with the show well, but had to further make a distinction between the magazine and show. We hope this helps clear things up.

 The bevy of supportive comments from digging enthusiasts that follow Holcombe's announcement demonstrate a dissatisfaction with how Savage and the show are portraying the digging community. Commenters' criticisms include Savage's bombastic style, his "Boom, Baby!" catchphrase and the show's emphasis on selling historical artifacts for profit.

 "Putting a price on everything you find is something I taught my son long ago not to do ... The show is an insult to diggers who truly enjoy making finds just for the pleasure of the history involved," wrote Treasure Spot commenter Shenandoah Digger. 

 "I have watched both episodes and was deeply disappointed in the showboating and chest thumping that was going on by Mr. Savage, and only Mr. Savage. That crap belongs in the wrestling ring and not the field and that's where he should have left it ... This is the second "reality" metal detecting show that has embarrassed this hobby," a commenter posting under the handle sqzdog chimed in.

 The move is only the latest example of an emerging schism between Spike's "American Digger" and the academic digging community, which has also registered its disapproval of National Geographic's "Diggers." In early March, The American Anthropological Association sent Spike TV a letter "urging [the network] to withdraw or modify the contents" of "American Digger" because it "wrongly represents archaeology as a treasure-seeking adventure, in which our collective heritage is dug up and sold for monetary gain."

 In an interview with The New York Times last week, Savage responded to the group's criticisms. â€œI understand where the archaeologists are coming from. Youâ€™ve got two groups of people who want to be part of history, to dig it up and hold it in their hand. The only difference is Iâ€™m doing it to make a living. Theyâ€™re doing it to write papers and make it to associate professor and get tenure.€


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> some one needs to contact -pbs with a real diggin show!


 
 That's been talked to death here remember, and no one wants in because of the 'damage' it would do to the hobby.

 I guess when all the 'real diggers' shoot down an idea the producers are left w/ what you see on 'AD'.

 So now who wants to do a real digging show?..............not me, I aint diggin no hole.

 My bottles are painted...........from the factory......Laurens Glass Works that is.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 1, 2012)

In an interview with The New York Times last week, Savage responded to the group's criticisms. â€œI understand where the archaeologists are coming from. Youâ€™ve got two groups of people who want to be part of history, to dig it up and hold it in their hand. The only difference is Iâ€™m doing it to make a living. Theyâ€™re doing it to write papers and make it to associate professor and get tenure.â€


 Making a living ??? is he  freackin for real? it is a "fantasy show" he is making a living doing a stupid azz TV shows,not digging artifacts. If he had to make a living selling artifacts he wouldn't be able to feed his big FAT mouth.

 Its only a matter of time BOOM BABY OUT THE DOOR!!!


----------



## cadburys (May 1, 2012)

Right Rick!!!

  What kind of idiot goes into the artifact hobby thinking he can make a living?

  Think about it.. four grown men getting paid, mortgage, hotel rooms, vehicle payments, health insurance, gas, food, tools...and the list goes on. You'd have to make over $1000 a day PROFIT! 

 Now I'm not saying that there would not be days when they could cover that and a little more....but 5 days a week NO WAY.

 Thankfully this show will get dumped.


----------



## KBbottles (May 1, 2012)

And how can you profit at all when you're spending money on top of the line equipment like Ground Penetrating Radar and renting heavy digging machinery!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (May 2, 2012)

WHEN THEY ARE DRIVING AROUND, THE SHORT OUTSIDE SHOTS OF THEIR TRUCK HAS THE LICENSE PLATE BLOCKED OUT, BUT WHY THE "FORD" EMBLEM BLOCKED OUT TOO? IT'S OBVIOUS IT'S A FORD!! WEIRD IF YOU ASK ME!


----------



## xxfollyxx (May 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> Right Rick!!!
> 
> ...


 
 You would just have to "dig for an addition 4 day for a grand total of $43,000"


----------



## Brains (May 3, 2012)

they just don't want to pay ford or something like that for showing the emblem... or something.

 I watched that tombstone episode tonight- why are the rusted up rifle barrels they find worth anything?  I had a rifle with a rusty barrel... it wasn't worth too much and it still worked, but i guess since it was a sharps barrel they found it's worth something?  Maybe someone will clean off that revolver and it will work again, but probably not.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 3, 2012)

> BUT WHY THE "FORD" EMBLEM BLOCKED OUT TOO? IT'S OBVIOUS IT'S A FORD!!


 
 Shows like that try to get companies who make products to pay them to show thier products on the tv series. 
 They blur any logos they havent received money for. They also blur emblems from competitors of paying sponsers.
 Just another way tv tries to rake in more cash.


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 3, 2012)

I watched the privy show.Funny thing is, they said they went down 14 feet, but I never saw a tri-pod, a rope, a ladder or the diggers any deeper that 4-5 feet.Every shot I saw was of them standing in a hole chest deep.It never showed them any deeper than that.Are they re-creating their best digs, or just making everything up?At the beginning of the show, there is a few lines that say something to the affect that they "dig hundreds of areas across the country and these are some of their best finds".I`m wondering if they are re-creating the better digs they`ve done in the past just for the show.????


----------



## kastoo (May 3, 2012)

Yea..they're recreating the better digs..you're right


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 3, 2012)

They are re-creating the best digs they dreamed of.  Unfortuately they have limited imaginations.
 No part of this fiasco is required or expected to be based on reality.
 The only equation which matters is...
 Show revenue - Production cost = P-R-O-F-I-T boom baby!!


----------



## baltbottles (May 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> I watched the privy show.Funny thing is, they said they went down 14 feet, but I never saw a tri-pod, a rope, a ladder or the diggers any deeper that 4-5 feet.Every shot I saw was of them standing in a hole chest deep.It never showed them any deeper than that.Are they re-creating their best digs, or just making everything up?At the beginning of the show, there is a few lines that say something to the affect that they "dig hundreds of areas across the country and these are some of their best finds".I`m wondering if they are re-creating the better digs they`ve done in the past just for the show.????


 

 Well its kind of hard to find a privy when your digging on a lot that was laid out with plumbing...... I mean it was easy enough to find the lot they "dug" on with google earth.


 Chris


----------



## David Fertig (May 3, 2012)

Random thoughts.

 I watched the "privy" lead on line and the whole show twice.  

 I've dug a few privies and I've dug a few dumps over the past 26 years.   I've never dug in NY, but it can't be much different from PA.

 I believe FatHead either pitched the idea or it was floated around about a show about digging for "artifacts" and FatHead best fit the target audience.  (Remember this is on Spike)

 Someone did a search about digging for different "artifacts" and they picked the 12 or so that seemed to have the largest appeal, or that they could find info on and made up a show with that theme.

 Let's take the "privy" episode for exmple.  Someone saw that there was a decent amount of bottle digging info online and that it has a decent following and the whole gold-rush/backyard treasure thing.  So they watched a couple you-tube videos and read some online stories and maybe even asked some questions of real diggers.  So...  here's how it goes:

 "Well, where do you look for these privies?"  Backyards of old houses.  "Well, NY is old and would make a good shoot location."

 'What kinds of stuff do you need to dig privies?"  Shovels, probe, buckets.  "Send Johnny Z out to whereever it is they sell these and have him buy this.

 "What do the really extreme guys use?"  Well, some sift for small items and there is one or two that use GPR to locate them.  "Good.  We'll do that too."

 The shovels are new.  The buckets are new (and who besides that poor guy from Ohio or Indiana that spent a month gathering gear on your suggestions just to decide if he wanted to actually stick a shovel in the ground or not - would buy the pails FatHead had?)

 They heard that sometimes you don't find great bottles, but you might find jewelry or other items.  They heard privies are layered.  They heard that some guns have been found.  So, they made a show about what they heard it is like to dig a privy.

 As has been said above - where are all the other items that come out of a privy?  Not one piece of broken glass.  Not one marble.  Not one button.  Surely they would have shown these items had they found them.  But when you dig a random hole and plant some items in it for the tv cameras, these small details get left out.  Also, how do you dig a tin box that was dropped in a privy and not have it rusted and filled with poo?  Same with the gun.

 I know it's painful.  And even though it's only a half hour, it seems like at least an hour.  But, watch it again with my thoughts in your mind.  Or any of the other different episodes.  They are all the same.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 4, 2012)

GROAN. Won't these A-holes ever go away. What a waste of flesh.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 4, 2012)

I finely saw the privy show,I missed it last time. Did you see when he got mad and kicked the wall when they found out the first one wasn't a privy?? what a crick head. The second one wasn't a privy either  [8D] Freak


----------



## David Fertig (May 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Did you see when he got mad and kicked the wall when they found out the first one wasn't a privy??


 

 You mean_* Y O U*_ don't get mad and kick something every time you dig a test hole and it's not filled with gold rings, working guns, and $1000's in other "artifacts"??????


----------



## cadburys (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if savage or any other of his cronies have wandered around on here and been reading this?


----------



## andy volkerts (May 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey that building is in downtown Detroit!! maybe the big fathead willl get shot by a gangbanger.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2012)

Gang banger? hahaha  try again!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 5, 2012)

Rick, you are perpetuating this big tub of human detritus. You know, pile of SHIZZ![][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> I wonder if savage or any other of his cronies have wandered around on here and been reading this?


 
 I am sure he is sayin "BOOM BABY MY RATINGS ARE GOING UP!"


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (May 5, 2012)

That is one Bad A** Lego man!!


----------



## spider5689 (May 31, 2012)

I can finally prove that the show is nothing more than a poorly scripted reality show.  Out of sheer boredom I watched an episode tonight that took place in Chicago.  While trying to dig the police showed up and forced them to leave.  At least that is what they make it appear to be.  Truth.  Someone is in the neighborhood asking to dig on your property in a major city.  There is no way that any Police Department is going to send 10-15 officers to respond.  If you ever watched a show called Paranormal Cops on A&E, you might recognize some of the police officers such as the one with the goatee chomping on a cigar.  They were actors on their own scripted reality show.  And what department is going to send out a helicopter to respond to 4 guys in the neighborhood with metal detectors.  This show is so fake!  The worst part is it gives legitimate diggers a bad rep.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 31, 2012)

LOL!!!  Never watched the show and probably never will.   Have seen clips and news spots.  What a fake phony Fat Head, just like when he was wrassilin? Oh wait, maybe that crap is real? LOL again.  Don't think it will see a second season.  Please email the network and give them your thoughts about this DB!  The phony creep gives all diggers a bad name and property owners high expectation$.

 PD


----------



## carobran (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: spider5689
> 
> .. There is no way that any Police Department is going to send 10-15 officers to respond. . And what department is going to send out a helicopter to respond to 4 guys in the neighborhood with metal detectors.


 
 They probably mistook Savage for an escaped gorilla. Wouldn't be that hard to do.[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  spider5689
> 
> I can finally prove that the show is nothing more than a poorly scripted reality show.  Out of sheer boredom I watched an episode tonight that took place in Chicago.  While trying to dig the police showed up and forced them to leave.  At least that is what they make it appear to be.  Truth.  Someone is in the neighborhood asking to dig on your property in a major city.  There is no way that any Police Department is going to send 10-15 officers to respond.  If you ever watched a show called Paranormal Cops on A&E, you might recognize some of the police officers such as the one with the goatee chomping on a cigar.  They were actors on their own scripted reality show.  And what department is going to send out a helicopter to respond to 4 guys in the neighborhood with metal detectors.  This show is so fake!  The worst part is it gives legitimate diggers a bad rep.


 
  It doesn't give me a bad Rep

 Believe   it or not  I just got a permission to dig a pit where the home owner brought up the Mr fat head show. He laughed and said "your not going to say BOOM BABY are you"? hahah I don;t think we have anything to worry about. That show is beyond bad! You don't have to be a digger to see it. The mass majority know hes a A hole,and the show is fake. Dig on


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 31, 2012)

its my new favorite show.

 I will never have to argue with other people why a digging tv show is a bad idea again[

 A really bad show ensures there wont be spinoffs or copycat shows.  it dies here.


----------



## RCO (May 31, 2012)

it looks like they didn't make very many episodes , it said last night that next weeks episode is season finale which seemed odd cause show only has 10 episodes ? if that many so far . maybe it be back by the fall again with new episodes .


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 1, 2012)

Probably a 10 episode "pilot" series.  Let's hope it dies a quick death.  Email the network!!!

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Even if it dies a quick death, we all have a new expression that will live on![sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=rolleyes.gif].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2012)

I heard from the grape vine he might going to TLC. word is he is going to be a horticulturalist who discovers new and rare plants.








 check these links out.We are not the only one who hates this guy/show.
  Tey and find one nice thing said about him.


 http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=american+digger+fake&oq=american+digg&aq=2&aqi=g4&aql=1&gs_l=hp.1.2.0l4.2076.6751.0.9202.13.13.0.0.0.0.175.1053.11j2.13.0.cqn%2Ccconf%3D0-95%2Cmin_length%3D2%2Crate_low%3D0-015%2Crate_high%3D0-015%2Csecond_pass%3Dfalse.1.0.0.uHjGfEgIaig&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d0ca6a75a983022f&biw=1024&bih=605

 if the link dosent work type in "American digger fake"


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice links Sickster.  One of those is from a fellow forum member with over 5k hits?  What a fat piece of phony blow hard chit.  Boom baby should be like the Monte Python movie where the fat busterd (actual spelling not allowed) can't stop eating in the restaurant and explodes in it.  Boom baby!  Anybody remember that scene?

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I remember the scene. lol He must have been eating to much "spam spam spam"[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I heard from the grape vine he might going to TLC. word is he is going to be a horticulturalist who discovers new and rare plants.


 
 Hey Rick,

 What a concept, sir. Spike take note...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> What a fat piece of phony blow hard chit.
> 
> PD


 

 I was sitting here reading "back posts" and read this. I had to laugh O L ---coming from the mayor its even funner   [8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 5, 2012)

Rick - Am I not allowed to have an opinion?  That flower shopped on to Rick Scamage's tub a lard gut looks like the beginning of his own explosion.  I predict that one day he is going to yell his signature **** **** and explode like that guy in the restaurant.  Better cancel the farce of a show before he kills himself on air.

 PD


----------



## logueb (Jun 7, 2012)

Had trouble sleeping last night and was flicking the channels when I came across American Diggers.  Biggest bunch of Bull  that I have ever seen.  I watch a lot of Auction, Storage wars, antique shows  and so forth, but this one takes the cake for staged discoveries.  Been seeing this post about this guy and his show and finally got to see for myself.  Agree totaly with the forum members.  Show is a dis-service to our hobby.  Fell asleep during the show.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Had trouble sleeping last night and was flicking the channels whenÂ I came across American Diggers.Â  Biggest bunch of BullÂ  that I have ever seen.Â  I watch a lot of Auction, Storage wars, antique shows Â and so forth, but this one takes the cake for staged discoveries.Â  Been seeing this post about this guy and his show and finally got to see for myself.Â  Agree totaly with the forum members.Â  Show is a dis-service to our hobby.Â  Fell asleep during the show.Â


 

 I saw it last night. Wow  is all I can say. That guy is so disgusting,I mean I really truly hate the dude. Hate is a harsh word but not harsh enough I WAS BEING KIND []

 Last night was the seasons last show. he had to find 'THE BIG ONE" what would it be??? hummm how about a gold  double eagle 20 dollar piece ! in mint condition to boot. How did it look so good after being in the ground that long???? it was in a leather pouch in a metal milk can with 100s of steel and wheat penny's.The milk can was mint also.After being buried in the ground  for 1oos of years. un freakin believe A Bullchit! 

 Oh I forgot to mention the pirate sward in the first 5 min of the dig! wow! who ever thinks this show is "reality" needs a reality check.


 At the end he bargained  with the antique dealer to pocket 25 k for all the stuff he "didn't dig up"  The writers who think up this chit should be shot and buried  its a mocker to the true digger.  

 I pray to god that they don't have a season 2 ! 
   Some people will say---"the ratings are what counts" even though the mass Marjory think this show is a joke,they still watch it to hate it like me.

 But I have seen enough. GOOD BYe  FAT HEAD BOOM BOY![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2012)

The Show that will replace American Digger.


 "AMERICAN CLOWNS"

 Dam! that should have been the title of his show! []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 7, 2012)

I watched it too and thought the same thing. About as scripted as it gets!

 ~Tim


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 30, 2012)

Have not seen any new episodes. Is it cancelled already? LEON.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Have not seen any new episodes. Is it cancelled already? LEON.


 

 Not officially  I don't think but the bum is washed up,you can bet on it.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jun 30, 2012)

My understanding is it was to be only a 13 episode series. Cant see where any plans for more episodes are published but they probably wouldn't be. 

   I'll bet the silly show or one similar will be back, silly seems popular.

   Publicity, good or bad, is still publicity.

 Al


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

13 episodes?  Who picked that number?  Doomed, poor, excessively corpulent fool was taken advantage of from the get go.  NOT!  Should have been cast on Biggest Looser for more than one reason!  His bomb of a show didn't do us diggers any good.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hate is a very bad word Sickster!

 PD


----------



## jcbottles (Jul 1, 2012)

The Show rates right up there with Professional Wrestling.....Totally FAKE...I watched the other night as they found a 1907 $20 Gold Piece, (High Relief St. Gaudens)..Just so happens to be the first year made only 12,000 minted and books for $30,000...Complete BS...Later they dug in St. Augustine FL..Tore up a deck to find a 'Thunder Mug' mini Cannon and of Course a 6 Ounce Piece of Gold just inches under the surface on the Beach....THEN..To further prove it to be a Total Farce, they sold the Coin at a Local Shop and Negotiated Down from 30,00 to 25,000 for the Coin and other artifacts.....If you have a $30K coin in MS Condition..There is NO WAY you sell to a local Pawn or Antique show......Maybe they should put this show as a warm up to WWF or some other Fake, Scripted Wrestling Show......

 SMALL TOWN ILLINOIS DRUGGIST..COLORED ILLINOIS DRUGGIST...GOT ANY??????


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

wow are you selling an Keely's opium bottle?


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Not officially  I don't think but the bum is washed up,you can bet on it.


 Keep in mind that Jersey Shore has been on for 5 or 6 years now, people love watching a train wreck...

 That being said I hope it's done with as well....[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

I found the show immensely entertaining. The best digging show they could have possibly produced for tv IMO.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

WTH Matt?  I know you're not serious.

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 2, 2012)

I am totally serious.
 It entertains me because I think its one of the funniest shows on tv.
 I think its the best digging show TV could make because it is so riddiculous that even idiots can realize its fake. 
 So it does little harm to the prospects of real diggers.
 its a great show.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 2, 2012)

whoa.... well that statement was a little off. The truth is it does hurt the digging community. Myself and 2 other guys including BrianM spent 20 minutes making a video mocking the show, sacrificing valuable digging time when we were in the middle of digging a privy. 

 To tell you the truth i havent missed an episode. When a guy holds up a 1890's turn mold wine bottle and calls it a beer bottle, and then calls himself the best digger in the world, i get a laugh. boom baby, BOOM.

 Everyone here watched every episode of that show. Dont kid yourselves, you went back to see what was next. it was a little.....crazy and factually incorrect but at the same time entertaining.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jul 2, 2012)

> Everyone here watched every episode of that show. Dont kid yourselves, you went back to see what was next. it was a little.....crazy and factually incorrect but at the same time entertaining.


 
 It is entertaining, comedy at a different level. As to damaging the digging community I believe the results are minimal. Like most 'reality' shows one is usually interested in the subject to tune into it or follow it through. Actually I've found referencing the show to be useful on certain occasions getting the go ahead with homeowners, altho most have never seen it, the ones that have get a chuckle when you crack a few jokes about it. And jokes about this particular show are easy.

 hoi polloi deserve more credit than many give when it comes to TV shows, 'Reality' or not.

 Al


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 2, 2012)

the good thing is it is so bad that its not likely to spawn numerous copycat shows like the plethera of Pawn and Storage locker clone shows littering the cable stations.
 I predict it will be quickly forgotten. Couldnt hope for a better outcome.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2012)

if you all stopped talking about and watching this show it might just go away...  Any publicity is good publicity and theres been more talk about this show on this "bottle collecting forum" then any good bottle dig, find, sale, show or buy...  time to turn the light out in the Hen House...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 2, 2012)

*RE: "The Show Which Shall Not Be Named"*

from hence on I will refer to it as "the show which shall not be named"  starring that ex wrestler "you know who"[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> 
> Everyone here watched every episode of that show. Dont kid yourselves, you went back to see what was next. it was a little.....crazy and factually incorrect but at the same time entertaining.


 

 I have never watched the show and have only seen a couple of clips on news sites mocking the show.  I won't miss it.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I never went back to see what was next,I knew what was next more bull crap  acting. I watched it to bash fat head.Yes they got my ratings but they will never get my respect. Boom


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 9, 2012)

WHYYYYYY is this thread still going??! CEASE AND DESIST or BOOM BABY Rick will descend upon you.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 9, 2012)

maybe we can start a petition for a second season[]

 I have a concept for a cartoon version of the show if any tv execs are reading this forum...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2012)

Hes Done! No re match


----------

